# Breed Show I went too w/pics :)



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

So here are the pics I have promised some of you !

This is Bricki (the smooth one)
She is owned and bred by my friend jos who also has two spoos









Pictured here, she gained her NZ CH, and the dog infront went BOB then, and Reserve BIS the next day


*BTW From here on, they are either the BEST IN SHOW LINEUP or BABY PUPPY IN SHOW LINE UP
*



Ok, I'll start with the poodles.. I only got one of them though!
This was for Baby Puppy of Show, it didn't get anywhere though


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

I like this one, so cute! 









And then this one has a poodle in the background










Peke, it's a GR CH, and it went RBIS saturday


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

This is the Lhasa Apso that went BIS saturday, not sure if it's GR CH but probably will soon..









and this one was cute with his paw flicking up!









This is the Rottweiler, that went best of group
It's GR CH too










It looks so alert here!


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

This one is great, it looks so spazzy

























The Basset Hound, it did quite well too, not sure what though!
It looks so quirky here


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

The american cocker spaniel

















The only decent shot of the Norwich Terrier








It is so cute through the legs

The Old English Sheepdog, is a GR CH


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

The Baby Puppy Siberian Husky, this is a close relative of the dog that represented NZ at the recent Eukanuba show things, can't remember the name lol


















and this one is cute


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

and the goofy weimaraner puppy










and the german shepherd puppy, it literally jumped up the second after the photo


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

Beautiful pics! I love the Rotties, they are well balanced IMO. I can't imagine showing a breed w/ a drop coat in grass! I bet their handlers had fun getting it out after the show.


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

Harley_chik said:


> Beautiful pics! I love the Rotties, they are well balanced IMO. I can't imagine showing a breed w/ a drop coat in grass! I bet their handlers had fun getting it out after the show.


Haha, if you can call it that! It was so dry and horrible, barren is the word.
Lol, yeah, with the coats and grass, I was forever getting it off of Saffy when she lay down!


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

awesome pics Jak!!! I do wish I was there.... lol!!!


----------



## Raena (Sep 20, 2009)

these pictures are fantastic, thank you for sharing them! is that a long haired weim puppy??


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

Raena said:


> these pictures are fantastic, thank you for sharing them! is that a long haired weim puppy??


yup it is! At the last agility show, they were all there too, and there were about 6 or 7 of them, I have to say that they were cute for weimaraners!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Thanks for the great photos Jak! It's always amazing to see those dogs in person!


----------



## Flake (Oct 18, 2009)

Great photos, and what an awesome way to spend weekends


----------

